# What Crank setup for my 1x10?



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm currently running XTR M970 Crankarms with an E-Thirteen 32T chainring and an E-Thirteen BB mount chainguide. I'm giving this setup to my girlfriend to use on her Scott. The new crankset will be used with my Sram XX Mid Cage rear derailleur, XX 11-32T cassette and a XX rear shifter. For the chainring I'm leaning towards a 34T Singlespeed Rotor Q Ring. What do you guys recommend? Nothing to crazy expensive though. I'm open to any suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I recently got E-Thirteen XC Single/Double Speed crankset. $190 delivered after a coupon. 667g without chainrings and spacers - with a BB. Spacers and washers are around 10g if you use all of them. Very well made, includes SS and double chainring bolts, looks good, easy to set up. Run it with MRP guide.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Axe said:


> I recently got E-Thirteen XC Single/Double Speed crankset. $190 delivered after a coupon. 667g without chainrings and spacers - with a BB. Spacers and washers are around 10g if you use all of them. Very well made, includes SS and double chainring bolts, looks good, easy to set up. Run it with MRP guide.


Those are a bit heavier than what I have now. I want to stay around the weight I'm at or lighter.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> Those are a bit heavier than what I have now. I want to stay around the weight I'm at or lighter.


Is it about 610g for XTR, right?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Axe said:


> Is it about 610g for XTR, right?


I think 535g for the XTR.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

KCNC?
http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-k2-xc2-double-crankset-p-2517.html

If you get the double crankset with a 38t or 40t big chainring, it has 104mm BCD so you can run any ring you want.

My brother got the 38t/26t double crankset, and it weighed 690g for everthing, BB, Arms, Rings, Spacers, etc.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> KCNC?
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-k2-xc2-double-crankset-p-2517.html
> 
> If you get the double crankset with a 38t or 40t big chainring, it has 104mm BCD so you can run any ring you want.
> ...


I found a 44-32-22 KCNC crank on ebay for $328. I would keep just the crankarms and sell the rings. I also found the same crank in a 2 ring but it was a 5 bolt and I don't know if it will work with the SS Rotor Q ring. I have to research that tomorrow.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> I think 535g for the XTR.


Plus bottom bracket? I think it is ~90g for the BB?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> I found a 44-32-22 KCNC crank on ebay for $328. I would keep just the crankarms and sell the rings. I also found the same crank in a 2 ring but it was a 5 bolt and I don't know if it will work with the SS Rotor Q ring. I have to research that tomorrow.


If I understand correctly the point of SS Rotor is that it has a constant chain length, so no tensioner is needed. Not sure that is necessary for 1x10 setup, and you would need some sort of a chain keeper anyway. So you can use any road ring as well. I plan to use 33t.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Axe said:


> If I understand correctly the point of SS Rotor is that it has a constant chain length, so no tensioner is needed. Not sure that is necessary for 1x10 setup, and you would need some sort of a chain keeper anyway. So you can use any road ring as well. I plan to use 33t.


I would use a N-Gear Jump Stop or maybe a carbon one. I've seen them before.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

i have the e-13 xc ss crankset on my 1x10 29er hardtail and ss.

i am running the 34t rotor ss ring, a e-13 xcx bb mounted guide and the 12/36t xx cassette.

the e13 crankset is the way to go....good for the $, big ass serviceable bearings (bearings are the same size as bb30) and a huge 30mm spindle for excellent stiffness. they stay tight and are quiet.

i had the hive crank on my ss and bought a used set of xtr m975 for the 1x10 bike. after one ride, i felt the xtr crank was a down grade...sold it on ebay and bought another set of e13/hive cranks...

i've got a new frame coming soon, it has a pf30 bb....hive is working on that right now and i will be running the e13 crank/pf30 bb and xcx st guide on that frame....it is a bomb ass set up....stiff, light, reliable and just as light at the xtr m975 and way cheaper. it is a no brainer for me, this set up has worked REALLY well for me and i have a ton of tough miles on it.

kcnc cranks....i have met a few people out here running them. i am 6'1" and 165 and they tell me to stay away from them...flexy as hell is what they say. i have never actually ridin' them though.

weight....i think the e13/hive 3 ring xc set up is about 30 grams heavier than the xtr m975 crankset....and i think all that weight might be in the rings....the xtr and hive/e13 crankarms and bb within 10 grams of each other, if i recall correctly.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I rode my brother's KCNC cranks (albeit briefly), and didn't notice any flex. Although I am only 5'7" and 130lbs.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kam said:


> i have the e-13 xc ss crankset on my 1x10 29er hardtail and ss.
> 
> i am running the 34t rotor ss ring, a e-13 xcx bb mounted guide and the 12/36t xx cassette.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I'm actually looking at a set of Rotor 3D and Rotor Agilis 3G cranks. Trying to figure out which ones I want. I'm still open to suggestions though guys!


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Kim - did you need to replace the e13 ring to run 10speed chain? Or, was this just to get the rotor ring?

I have an e13 from last year on my 1x9. New bike is 2x10 but considering if I can swap to make it 1x10 and much lighter (without new ring).


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

how about Rotor 3D cranks, very stiff, light weight and if you buy just arms and a stainless spindle its not outlandishly expensive


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

scooter916 said:


> how about Rotor 3D cranks, very stiff, light weight and if you buy just arms and a stainless spindle its not outlandishly expensive


I think thats what I'm going to buy. I'm going to use them with the 34T SS Rotor Q Ring.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson (Feb 2, 2011)

Kam said:


> i have the e-13 xc ss crankset on my 1x10 29er hardtail and ss.
> 
> i am running the 34t rotor ss ring, a e-13 xcx bb mounted guide and the 12/36t xx cassette.
> 
> ...


What's up Buddy? I just stumbled into this E13 thread and I am looking at getting one of these cranksets for a 1x10 setup. I too have a PF30 Frameset (2012 Mamasita). I was wondering what PF30 BB you used with this crankset. The only ones that I know of are the FSA PF30 and the SRAM PF30. Basically, what did you have to do to get this crankset to work with the PF30 shell on your frame. Sorry, I know it is a year later, but I figured I ask.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Best bang for the buck is the S-Works carbon cranks. Retail for the crank arms is $300 then have Mattias make you a ring or a spider if you must use Q ring.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the "Widget" with xt cranks. Super stiff crank, with a Hope ceramic BB, and the various Widget gears.
Not the lightest but certainly the easiest to set up and I don't need to run a chainguide or keeper. After a part season I haven't dropped a chain.


----------

